# How to- Clamshell Mode???



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay all, I am getting a MacBook soon, and I am wondering, because I will use this as a desktop and notepad, how do I use this as a clamshell? I have a mouse, and am getting the VGA monitor adapter along with a KB. Do I just keep the lid closed and press a button? Do I need any special software?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86286

Read "MacBook Pro" as "MacBook".


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I too am getting a Macbook soon (for university), but I don't think I'll be using it while closed...I would be worried about cooling, since these things already seem to run pretty hot. Personally, I would rather leave it open, but with the screen turned off while its connected to an external display (is that possible?) or with its contrast turned down.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

But if you run it with the lid closed or the screen off, you're missing out on a very nice feature: video spanning. You can use the notebook's screen independent of your external display do have more room to spread your application windows out.

To run with the lid open but the screen off, just close the lid, plug in your external monitor and then turn the monitor on. Then plug in your external mouse and keyboard and wake your computer by moving the mouse or pressing a key. Then open the MacBook's lid and it should stay off while you use the external display only. If you want to turn the built-in LCD on afterwards, open the Diplays System Preference pane, and click "Detect Displays". This will turn the built-in screen on.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Can you explain video spanning though? I don't quite get the concept.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait, what is the difference between video spanning and mirroring?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

With spanning, its like you're using two displays that show different stuff, but between which you can drag windows, move your mouse cursor etc. seamlessly (essentially, your two spatially seperated displays act as though they are one bigger display).

Mirroring means that both displays show the exact same thing.

Hmm...thats not quite as clear as I was hoping for...

http://8help.osu.edu/1227.html < Explains it fairly well...the individual computer info is not all that up to date, but irrelevant for your question.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How do I choose between either of those? Does it do it automatically?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

"Something else to know... you can easily switch between spanning the screen to mirroring it by pressing the F7 key." 
http://forums.dealmac.com/read.php?4,2572065,2572065

That is most likely the shortcut to change between spanning and mirroring, I'm sure there is some sort of drop down/preferences pane to do it as well (quote refers to Macbook...how convenient...although I'm sure its a standard shortcut). 

BTW if you run across the term "extended desktop", it means the same thing as spanning.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds great, thanks!


----------

